# Halloween Party Songs that I Play Every Year



## Rich B

Great list!!!


----------



## colmmoo

Thanks! : ) 

I think the movie wav quotes work out really well. You can find them by Googling "movie wavs." There are some big sites out there where you can download the wavs for free. Or if you're looking for a particular one, enter the movie name and wav in Google.


----------



## Halloweiner

Great list. I've come across so much halloween music in the past 4 or 5 months now I'd fill up one forum page trying to list it all. One thing I discovered are some really great music sharity sites on Yahoo and Blog Spot.


----------



## colmmoo

Halloweiner said:


> Great list. I've come across so much halloween music in the past 4 or 5 months now I'd fill up one forum page trying to list it all. One thing I discovered are some really great music sharity sites on Yahoo and Blog Spot.


Cool! I'll check out those sites!


----------



## PorterGray

*Great New Song*

Found this cover of the Cranberries' song "Zombie" by The Antique Toys. You can download it for free on their website at theantiquetoys dot com.

Enjoy.


----------



## hallomony

Hallowmix has a great selection of Halloween Party Music from rock, oldies, hip hop, rap, etc. Excellent links to music videos for all the songs too!


----------

